# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Xin hỏi về bộ chống gãy mỏ cắt

## lcdanh

Chào cả nhà Mình là mem mới.Xin hỏi .Xem các máy của các Bạn cắt sao không co bộ chống gảy mỏ.Vậy ưu và nhược điểm của bộ chống gảy mỏ như thế nào.Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## CKD

Chỗng gãy là tăng độ an toàn cho mỏ cắt, vốn khá đắt. Tuỳ hàng china hay mẽo mà giá một bộ đầu cắt có thể vài trăm đến vài triệu.
Không riêng gì máy DIY của VN mà máy thương mại cũng vậy. Chống gãy là một option. Nếu mua giá có thể chênh lệch vài triệu đến hơn chục triệu.

Nhiệm vụ chính: bảo vệ đầu cắt (torch). Nguyên lý làm việc là không lắp cứng đầu cắt với hệ thống. Khi có ngoại lực tác động làm mỏ cắt lệch vị trí thì dừng máy khẩn cấp (e-stop)

----------

haignition

----------


## nvcnc1

Chào bạn, mình là kỹ thuật viên về sản xuất máy cắt plasma cnc, máy cắt laser cnc bên Công ty TNHH SX TM Ngọc Việt. Bộ chống gãy mỏ cắt khá quan trọng trong máy cắt plasma cnc, tuy nhiên cũng tùy theo từng lĩnh vực cắt để nên trang bị bộ chống gãy mỏ cắt hay không. Bộ chống gãy mỏ cắt giúp cho mỏ cắt tránh sự hư hại khi có sự cố vô tình xảy ra, ví dụ đang cắt mà phôi nhô lên cao và đụng vào đầu cắt.

----------


## nvcnc1

Khi những sự cố đó xảy ra thì máy sẽ tự động dừng lại để tránh mỏ cắt bị gãy.

----------


## mayhancatkimloai

bộ phận chống gãy mỏ thực ra là bộ nâng hạ mỏ tự động nhắm hạn chế va chạm giữa mỏ cắt và phôi trong lúc mỏ di chuyển cắt tránh làm gẫy mỏ cắt

----------


## haignition

> bộ phận chống gãy mỏ thực ra là bộ nâng hạ mỏ tự động nhắm hạn chế va chạm giữa mỏ cắt và phôi trong lúc mỏ di chuyển cắt tránh làm gẫy mỏ cắt


Bộ nâng hạ tự động đầu cắt khác với bộ chống gãy mỏ chứ nhỉ ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Bộ nâng hạ tự động đầu cắt khác với bộ chống gãy mỏ chứ nhỉ ?


Ban ấy suy nghĩ cũng phải nhưng trình bày chưa mạch lạc dễ gây hiều nhấm.

Vâp thì nâng, hết vấp thì hạ xuống, nhưng dùng từ nâng hạ nghe có vẽ chậm chạp, đúng ra là bật gãy tạm thời xong rồi trở lại vị trí cũ.
Chông gãy mỏ cắt có rất nhiều kiểu để làm và tuy đơn giản dễ hiểu nhưng để có giải pháp hiệu quả vẫn còn là một bài tóan khó.
Thanks

----------


## CKD

Theo cá nhân thì tất cả bộ chống gãy đề làm theo nguyên lý thế này.
Dừng máy khẩn cấp khi phát hiện có ngoại lực tác động đến mở cắt. Cơ cấu giữ mỏ cắt là cơ cấu mềm, có thể biến dạng & hấp thụ lực tác động để bảo vệ mỏ cắt.

Một số máy có thể dừng cắt nếu phát hiện mỏ cắt chạm phôi.

----------


## Luyến

Ở một số máy em thấy cái ụ giữ mỏ cắt nó bằng cục nam châm vĩnh cửu bên trên có gờ chặn lại khi có lực tác động theo phuơng ngang dọc mỏ cắt sẽ nghiêng lệch khỏi vị trí lúc đó cảm biến sẽ báo về và dừng máy

----------


## Diyodira

Tole mỏng thì vấp có thể tiếp tục cắt rồi giải quýêt sau, thậm chí tole dày vấp ở mức độ nào thì dừng hẵn, còn vấp nhẹ thì đến chi tiết tiếp theo nó có thế cắt tiếp rồi xử lý sau, không phải cứ vấp là ngừng, vào thực tế mới thấy sự bất tiện của nó. Riêng cnc plasma người thợ cũng phải đứng quan sát và sử lý nhanh những trường hợp cong vênh, chi tiết nghiêng ...

Vậy mình mới nói nó là 1 bài tóan phức tạp dù nguyên lý đơn giản dễ hiểu.

Thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## duccuong1974

> Tole mỏng thì vấp có thể tiếp tục cắt rồi giải quýêt sau, thậm chí tole dày vấp ở mức độ nào thì dừng hẵn, còn vấp nhẹ thì đến chi tiết tiếp theo nó có thế cắt tiếp rồi xử lý sau, không phải cứ vấp là ngừng, vào thực tế mới thấy sự bất tiện của nó. Riêng cnc plasma người thợ cũng phải đứng quan sát và sử lý nhanh những trường hợp cong vênh, chi tiết nghiêng ...
> 
> Vậy mình mới nói nó là 1 bài tóan phức tạp dù nguyên lý đơn giản dễ hiểu.
> 
> Thanks


Máy bên minh sx thì bộ chống gãy mỏ là để tránh trường hợp mỏ va vào vật cản gây gãy mỏ thôi còn trường hợp bép chạm xuống mặt tôn thì bộ thc sẽ có nhiệm vụ điều khiển mỏ cắt tự nâng lên chưa đến lượt bộ chống va tác động.

----------


## terminaterx300

cơ bản máy có THC thì sẽ thế này:
1 là hay thấy bọn tây hay hãng chơi kiểu nam châm hút để giữa mỏ, nếu độ cao thay đổi đột ngột mà THC ko chỉnh kịp hoặc chạy ngang mà có vật cản thì mỏ cắt sẽ lỏng ra, báo e-stop

2 là thấy tàu hay 3T làm hình như là khung ống lồng trượt vào nhau. có vài cảm biến tiệm cận báo khi vỏ va chạm với phôi. bộ này vừa vai trò là IHS vừa báo đạm phôi

mình đánh giá cái trên hơn cái dưới

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## VanMinh

Em xin phép đc cày xới chủ đề này lên lại, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp.
Em có mua bộ chống gãy mỏ cắt bên CNC24h (hình ảnh đính kèm). Em nghĩ bộ này sẽ tích hợp 2 chức năng là chống gãy mỏ (estop) và dò phôi (input). Nhưng khi hỏi kỹ thuật bên CNC24h, họ nói nó chỉ có chức năng chống gãy mỏ cắt.
Em là dân kinh doanh - cơ khí, không rành về điện tử, nên nhờ các Bác chỉ giúp em cách lắp đặt để bộ này dùng được 2 chức năng chống gãy mỏ và dò phôi.
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## ktshung

> Em xin phép đc cày xới chủ đề này lên lại, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp.
> Em có mua bộ chống gãy mỏ cắt bên CNC24h (hình ảnh đính kèm). Em nghĩ bộ này sẽ tích hợp 2 chức năng là chống gãy mỏ (estop) và dò phôi (input). Nhưng khi hỏi kỹ thuật bên CNC24h, họ nói nó chỉ có chức năng chống gãy mỏ cắt.
> Em là dân kinh doanh - cơ khí, không rành về điện tử, nên nhờ các Bác chỉ giúp em cách lắp đặt để bộ này dùng được 2 chức năng chống gãy mỏ và dò phôi.
> Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!


Búi à cu em

----------


## VanMinh

Dạ búi thiệt mới lên diễn đàn nhờ cao nhân đây anh. Cái vụ macro như anh nói em chịu, ko biết gì.

----------


## ktshung

em lấy tín hiệu đóng mở plasma để đóng mở thêm 1 relay. Relay này chuyển trạng thấy mấy cái công tắc tiệm cận này qua lại giữa chân input và e-stop anh nghĩ là ổn. Khi ngắt plasma nó là đầu dò phôi, khi đóng plasma nó là e-stop. Lý thuey61t thế còn phải mò mẫm tý nữa

----------


## CKD

Không biết bác @VanMinh làm được chưa?
Nguyên lý thì nó vầy, bộ chống gãy thực chất là cảm biến độ nghiên hay độ không chắc của cái torch. Tức chỉ cần torch rời khỏi vị trí cân bằng là nó có 1 tín hiệu gửi về thông qua 1/3 cái sensor.
Còn khi dò phôi thì quá trình này cố tình ấn cái torch xuống phôi cho nó rời khỏi vị trí cân bằng, khi nó cũng sẽ có 1 tín hiệu trả về thông qua 1/3 cái sensor.

Vậy nên nếu là vận hành với mach3 thì config thế nào?
- Nếu là cao thủ thì mọi thứ có thể thông qua macropump hoặc brain để phân chia chức năng nhiệm vụ tùy theo giai đoạn làm việc.
- Nếu bình dân thì như cách của bác @ktshung là Ok, dùng 1 relay để phân chức năng làm việc thông qua lệnh M3. Tức khi mở torch thì nó là E-Stop, khi không mở torch thì nó là Probe.

Mà chơi với Mach3 thì tín hiệu E-Stop cần chống nhiễu à, không thì lúc plasma nó phóng điện, nhiễu nó e-stop luôn.

----------


## Diyodira

Bạn làm trục z như dưới đây cho đúng bài bản, 2 tầng, chống gãy thì vẫn giữ đúng chức năng chuyên trách của nó, còn tầng ngoài cùng thì cho probe

https://planet-cnc.com/floating-z-axis/

----------


## lineage2

nếu mình nhớ không lầm thì cái này bên THC nó xử lý hết rồi mà, bác xem lại hướng dẩn của THC xem.

----------


## ktshung

> Bạn làm trục z như dưới đây cho đúng bài bản, 2 tầng, chống gãy thì vẫn giữ đúng chức năng chuyên trách của nó, còn tầng ngoài cùng thì cho probe
> 
> https://planet-cnc.com/floating-z-axis/


cái của bác có gì hay hơn đâu? cùng một nguyên lý mà

----------


## Diyodira

> cái của bác có gì hay hơn đâu? cùng một nguyên lý mà


Tầng trượt ngoài cùng thì hành trình chỉ tầm 50mm, và có gắn công tắt tín hiệu trả về (probe), tầng này có 2 công năng là: 1- làm phần đệm để khi chạm phôi và kích công tắt cho êm ái nhẹ nhàng, 2- là góp phần nhỏ chống va chạm đâu cắt, hổ trợ thêm cho bộ phận chống gãy đầu cắt.

----------


## ktshung

tớ đâu thấy 2 tầng gì đâu

----------


## Diyodira

Đây nè bác

----------


## ktshung

> Đây nè bác


bác ơi! cái bác nói này thì thằng plasma nào chả có (em chế 4 cái kiểu y như thế này rồi ạ), nguyên lý nó giống y bộ cu Minh gửi hình mà, chẳng qua bên này 2 cái lò xo bác to rõ dễ thấy còn bên kia nó nén bằng 3 lo xo nhỏ, hành trình bé hơn. Vấn đề nó hỏi là làm sao cái công tắc hanh trình đó có cả 2 chức năng, estop và cảm biến chạm phôi cho THC kìa. Bác chưa hiểu vấn đề thằng cu em này hỏi

----------


## Diyodira

> bác ơi! cái bác nói này thì thằng plasma nào chả có (em chế 4 cái kiểu y như thế này rồi ạ), nguyên lý nó giống y bộ cu Minh gửi hình mà, chẳng qua bên này 2 cái lò xo bác to rõ dễ thấy còn bên kia nó nén bằng 3 lo xo nhỏ, hành trình bé hơn. Vấn đề nó hỏi là làm sao cái công tắc hanh trình đó có cả 2 chức năng, estop và cảm biến chạm phôi cho THC kìa. Bác chưa hiểu vấn đề thằng cu em này hỏi



Thấy vậy chứ thực ra khác nhau hoàn toàn chứ không phải giống đâu, lò xo tuy to nhưng lực rất nhẹ, mục đích cho đằm không tung tăng bay nhảy, hành trình lớn cũng là để an toàn cho trục z; còn lò xo của chống gãy tuy nhỏ nhưng lực rất lớn, gấp hàng chục lần đấy, vì vậy mỗi lần nó đâm đầu xuống phôi để kích probe là một bất lợi lớn cho cơ khí đấy.

Nếu lười muốn tận dụng cái chống gãy đó thì hại não, còn siêng làm thêm 1 tầng nữa thì nhẹ đầu mà còn an toàn bài bản.
Ai muốn chọn phương án nào thì tùy sở thích.

----------


## ktshung

làm 1 tầng nữa thì khi kích probe thì nó kích luôn e-stop thì lám sao bác? làm sao để máy biết khi nào thì probe khi nào thì é-stop?

----------


## Diyodira

> làm 1 tầng nữa thì khi kích probe thì nó kích luôn e-stop thì lám sao bác? làm sao để máy biết khi nào thì probe khi nào thì é-stop?


Tầng 2 không liên quan gì é-stop, nó có công tắc riêng mà, tầng này chỉ có nhiệm vụ báo tín hiệu khi đầu chạm phôi thôi.

----------


## VanMinh

Cảm ơn các bác đã tham gia tranh luận.
Trong một lúc ngồi ngắm bộ chống gãy mỏ đó, em thấy :
- Dò phôi cây súng nó đi theo phương thẳng đứng.
- Khi va phôi cây súng sẽ bị bẻ theo phương ngang.
Nên em nghĩ làm cách sau tuy củ chuối, nhưng nó giải quyết được vấn đề :
- 3 cái sensor nguyên thủy vẫn giữ nguyên (thậm chí chỉ cần 1 cái) - nối vào chân input, nó dùng cho chức năng dò phôi.
- Trên đầu cây súng (ảnh đính kèm), ta lắp 1 miếng kim loại, rồi gá 3 cái sensor theo phương ngang - nối vào chân estop. Khi súng va phôi, lệch theo phương ngang, chạm vào 1/3 cái sensor đó, máy sẽ dừng.
Có 1 nhược điểm là làm như thế nó nối nhiều dây dợ quá. Nên các bác cho em hỏi, trên thị trường có bán loại sensor nào dạng vòng tròn không?
Thank các bác!

----------


## ktshung

Chuối thì làm kiểu chuối đi, cu em đóng cửa hai ngày lên mài cho anh, cắt cái chữ nhật 400x700 mà đường chéo chẹo 9mm, lên trả luơng cho mấy ae trên này nhé

----------


## VanMinh

Em làm thế đó các bác..  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Thị trường họ dùng 3 cái cảm biến kia cho cả 2 chức năng bác ạ  :Smile: 
Hoặc với nguồn xịn tí có có cái vòng ohmic sensor cho vụ dò phôi.

----------

